# Ulster bank gave me back wrong tracker rate



## AnneB77 (25 Oct 2017)

Hi I received my tracker back from Ulster bank in March of this and the letter said I was put onto a rate of ECB + 1.15%. It was only when I was watching the Pat Kenny show on the tracker debacle last week that it occurred to me that I never checked to see what was my original rate was. When I checked I found that it was ECB + 1.05%. Has anyone else found that they have been put onto a different rate? I rang Ulster bank today and they were as helpful as they always are (which is not helpful) and he told me he would get back to me with an explanation but I got no call back. I think this would be a new low If I found out that after eight years of over paying that they put me onto the wrong ECB rate.


----------



## Joanne Heeney (25 Oct 2017)

Hi there , I also received my new tracker in March but it is at 1.05. Sounds like there is another error there.


----------



## AnneB77 (25 Oct 2017)

Hmmm from my dealings with Ulster bank nothing is an error with them. Thanks for getting back to me Joanne


----------



## Palerider (26 Oct 2017)

Check it directly and do please post back.


----------



## SaySomething (26 Oct 2017)

AnneB77 said:


> Hi I received my tracker back from Ulster bank in March of this and the letter said I was put onto a rate of ECB + 1.15%. It was only when I was watching the Pat Kenny show on the tracker debacle last week that it occurred to me that I never checked to see what was my original rate was. When I checked I found that it was ECB + 1.05%. Has anyone else found that they have been put onto a different rate? I rang Ulster bank today and they were as helpful as they always are (which is not helpful) and he told me he would get back to me with an explanation but I got no call back. I think this would be a new low If I found out that after eight years of over paying that they put me onto the wrong ECB rate.


There were 2 tracker rates for mortgage customers always. There was the regular rate - which was 1.15% when I took my mortgage out, and then there was a discounted rate for UFirst customers. That reduced your tracker rate by 0.1% to 1.05%.

Were you a UFirst customer? Did you have a UFirst current account at the time you took the mortgage out?


----------



## AnneB77 (26 Oct 2017)

Okay yes that would make sense as I was a u first customer but I closed my account after they didn’t give me back my tracker in 2008. Quick to stick to the contract when it suits them


----------



## SaySomething (26 Oct 2017)

You may be able to argue the toss when it comes to the appeals situation - but I take it you closed your bank account completely?

If the bank account is still open you should be able to offer to pay them the difference between the cost of the UFirst account and the tracker rate - if you understand me? But you won't get an opportunity to do that until you get your redress and compensation letter and then move to appeals.


----------

